# Ostarine. What is the verdict?



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading up on Ostarine alot and it seemed like the perfect thing to get my feet wet without actually starting AAS.

Most of the positive feedback is pretty old tho and i was wondering if it was just hype or still worth it?

Anybody here currently on the stuff or had positive results in the past?

Looking to run this solo @ 25mg with a mini pct afterwards.

I already have it, so im not looking for a source or anything.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Ostarine is ok but don't expect miracles. Depending upon your diet it will help you gain muscle/lose fat and the muscle fullness from it is good. It will suppress you slightly though. If you don't want to go down the injection route why not try some tbol? You will have better results with tbol that ostarine.


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Been on it for around 5 weeks now and for a cut. I have lost 10lbs so far and my stength has stayed the same, muscles feel quite full and my apetite is up, i'm going to up the dose for the next 3 weeks and see if i can get any more out of them.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

It is phenomenal, I've run three cycles of it, two solo cycle and one with S4 and have never been unpleased. Definitely a must have in pct. don't got above 25mg though


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

infraredline said:


> It is phenomenal, I've run three cycles of it, two solo cycle and one with S4 and have never been unpleased. Definitely a must have in pct. don't got above 25mg though


Starting to promote Elite Fitness products already?

I know it won't take you too much time to jump on it.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Three new and unknown accounts promoting the products of those scammers of Elite Fitness.

Why do we have to do for you to go away with your fukcing fraud?

Keep it at that fukcing lame American forum, we don't want your snake oil crap here.

GO AWAY


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I told you and I'm going to repeat it again:

I WON'T ALLOW YOU TO INTRODUCE YOUR FUKCING SCAM HERE AND I'M GOING TO EXPOSE YOU AS MUCH AS NEEDED !!!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ostarine = Crap, total waste of money.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Starting to promote Elite Fitness products already?
> 
> I know it won't take you too much time to jump on it.


Lol totally bro you caught me, cause I totally listed company names and wasn't talking generally about the compound.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> I told you and I'm going to repeat it again:
> 
> I WON'T ALLOW YOU TO INTRODUCE YOUR FUKCING SCAM HERE AND I'M GOING TO EXPOSE YOU AS MUCH AS NEEDED !!!


Bro **** you, I'm not promoting anything, you need to lay off. I haven't once promoted any of their stuff in any of my posts here and as I said in my other post in this thread I was talking about the compound in a general manner, give me one piece of evidence that I am promoting anything and I hate to break it to you but just talking about ostarine is not evidence since across message boards it is talked about, some people reporting they like and and others that they don't. I have used it and I liked it so I shared my experience on it, if you don't like my opinion that's fine but don't go and brand me as being something that I am not because that is slander.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Op I apologize your thread has been blown up


----------



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. So it is either complete **** or pretty good if i don't expect miracles 

Im planning to recomp at maintenance. im really curious about being able to make some gains while loosing fat. Im very strict with adjusting my macro's so the diet is not a problem.

I have gotten tot 6% bodyfat with minimal muscle los naturally and i have been slowly upping calories for a lean bulk. Im now at around 10% and i should be able to notice the effects of Ostarine pretty well.

Im not expecting steroid like gains. Just an edge over what i have been able to achieve natty. Added strength and it's potential for tendon and ligament repair is very interesting for me aswell (injured shoulder).

@warsteiner. I thought Ostarine was the mildest option and from what i could find should be easier to recover from than actuall AAS.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing amazing spend that money on winstrol or anavar much better gains


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

heerutosen said:


> @warsteiner. I thought Ostarine was the mildest option and from what i could find should be easier to recover from than actuall AAS.


If you keep to a reasonable dose and length of cycle oral AAS are easy to recover from. I've used Ostarine at 25mg per day for 8 weeks and anavar at 75mg for 8 weeks. I didn't have bloodwork after either cycle but I felt more shutdown (weaker erections, less interest in sex, etc.) when on Ostarine that anavar and I had better results from the anavar.

Do a forum search for tbol and you'll see quite a few users who have ran 80mg per day for 8 weeks, had very good gains (or fat loss if on a cut) and either not ran PCT as they haven't felt the need or just ran 20mg nolva for 2 weeks. I haven't tried tbol (planning to in June) but from my experience var is definitely better than Ostarine.

SARMS were marketed as the next best thing as they were supposed to provide similar results to AAS but without the shutdown and negative effect on lipids. After they were out for a while studies showed that they do affect the libido and lipids negatively (http://www.ergo-log.com/enobosarmtrial.html) and the results don't compare to AAS.


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

heerutosen said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. So it is either complete **** or pretty good if i don't expect miracles
> 
> Im planning to recomp at maintenance. im really curious about being able to make some gains while loosing fat. Im very strict with adjusting my macro's so the diet is not a problem.
> 
> ...


You seem to have your head screwed on, it is not a phemonemal product but it also is not total crap either. The fact that you said you are not expecting steriod gains and you just want a bit of an edge means ostarine would b perfect for you in my opinion.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Ostarine shut me down and I made almost no gains. Started AAS right after - best decision ever. Go big or go home OP.


----------



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

martyk007 said:


> You seem to have your head screwed on, it is not a phemonemal product but it also is not total crap either. The fact that you said you are not expecting steriod gains and you just want a bit of an edge means ostarine would b perfect for you in my opinion.


Thanks. Im looking forward to starting.

I will be sure to comment on my experience


----------



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Ostarine shut me down and I made almost no gains. Started AAS right after - best decision ever. Go big or go home OP.


That sucks. Hopefully i'll get something out of it. Not looking to start AAS just yet.

From what i found online a 4 week cycle will cause minimal shutdown if any, but you should bounce back quickly. Now im getting a bit worried haha


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

heerutosen said:


> That sucks. Hopefully i'll get something out of it. Not looking to start AAS just yet.
> 
> From what i found online a 4 week cycle will cause minimal shutdown if any, but you should bounce back quickly. Now im getting a bit worried haha


You will get something out of it and suppression is definitely on a person to person basis but I've personally never had any problems with suppression and I always do 8 week cycle of it. Just have a mini pct on hand just in case


----------



## heerutosen (Sep 22, 2013)

infraredline said:


> You will get something out of it and suppression is definitely on a person to person basis but I've personally never had any problems with suppression and I always do 8 week cycle of it. Just have a mini pct on hand just in case


Thanks. Im going to be running a pct with 20mg nolva for 2-4 weeks just in case.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I know no one that has rated this product.

In fact side effects regarding night vision has been a common complaint.

I would stay well away.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

The night vision problems are with S4 (andarine) rather than Ostarine.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

ConP said:


> I know no one that has rated this product.
> 
> In fact side effects regarding night vision has been a common complaint.
> 
> I would stay well away.


S4 is decent definitely hardened me up and gave me a bump in agression, vision sides are very person dependent, some get them terribly and some don't


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^Agreed, I used S4 a year or so ago and using 25mg twice a day, 5 times a week for 6 weeks, I had a negligible amount of night vision issues that appeared in the 3rd week and disappeared within 2 or 3 days of stopping the product. As per infraredline I also experienced a real hardening of muscle and a noticeable amount of fat loss above what I would have normally expected from the diet I was on.

Even with the vision issues S4 is a product I would consider again but Ostarine isn't something I would likely use again.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

As a very mild beginner cycle would something like 11-keto be better than osterine? like the op i am trying to start at the very mild end of the spectrum


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

raymondo85 said:


> As a very mild beginner cycle would something like 11-keto be better than osterine? like the op i am trying to start at the very mild end of the spectrum


Do you mean 11-oxo or 11 Keto testosterone? The two are different


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ostarine is best used in pct or in my case recomp, just to keep things ticking over.

Will have to run S4 in the near future.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

It tastes like sh1t. That's all I've got to say about it


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

PaulB said:


> It tastes like sh1t. That's all I've got to say about it


Yeah I'm with you unless you get ostarine in capsules


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

ConP said:


> I know no one that has rated this product.
> 
> In fact side effects regarding night vision has been a common complaint.
> 
> I would stay well away.


 I think @Pscarb said he found it was decent. Not seen many people blown away by it but it is what it is, subtle results with little or no side effects.

As said before by @warsteiner the visual side effects would be S4/Andarine


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

infraredline said:


> Do you mean 11-oxo or 11 Keto testosterone? The two are different


11-keto by dragon nutrition i was referrring to although i didnt realise they were different


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

raymondo85 said:


> 11-keto by dragon nutrition i was referrring to although i didnt realise they were different


Ok so the product by dragon nutrition, 11-Keto, contains the compound 11-oxo which is a precursor to 11-ketotestosterone. Like 11-oxo, 11-ketotestosterone was brought to the market by Patrick Arnold under his prototype nutrition brand. I can't tell you which is better since I've used neither but 11-ketotestosterone looks promising and I will give it a shot in the future. I don't believe 11-ketotestosterone is made by prototype anymore and to my knowledge the only other company that currently makes it is Iron Legion.

I would say 11-oxo, 11-Ketotestosterone, or ostarine would be a good first cycle, it just comes down to which one you decide to use.

Hope this helps


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

cheers may wait until they have 11-keto back in stock and maybe try something else once i have wet my feet


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I think @Pscarb said he found it was decent. Not seen many people blown away by it but it is what it is, subtle results with little or no side effects.
> 
> As said before by @warsteiner the visual side effects would be S4/Andarine


Well IronMaglabs just sent my wife a bottle to try (osta-rx) so I will have a better opinion in a few weeks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ConP said:


> Well IronMaglabs just sent my wife a bottle to try (osta-rx) so I will have a better opinion in a few weeks


Whose gone use it ?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Whose gone use it ?


She is.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ConP said:


> She is.


Nice let us know big man


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

All things have their use.

Ostarine, I believe, has its use also.

I suffer long bouts of depression when I am very inactive. I tend to be aware of when I may come out of such phases, and as a result I "prepare" in advance for when I have a more "up" or "manic" phase. This time around, I had Ostarine at hand.

What it did for me was to accelerate my strength and recovery just enough to keep me on an upward trend when I resumed basic training. This mainly involves core lifts, and bodyweight excercises and a bit of cardio.

Ostarine was developed specifically iirc for cases of people where atrophy is a concern, (cancer patients etc) and so I thought I might respond well. And well I did. Nothing superhuman or mind blowing, but significant enough for me to have good gains in strength (from basically a zero strength level).

After speaking to hacksii on another thread, he suggested a "couple weeks on, couple weeks off" way of running it. In the off weeks I also run low dose Clomid @25mg ed, and this also kept up the strength and would within days bring my balls back to size from the little atrophy I got from the Ostarine.

It has been a very successful protocol in my eyes for me. It has done exactly what I wanted and expected it to do. I have hit my manic phase running now, and that has made me very happy


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

what brand have you been using? i see body conscious have their own brand called revolver and brawn nutrition's ostabol anyone tried those?


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

The verdict is that at a decent enough dose to see results it is just as suppressive as traditional Aas on the hpta, therefore why not just use some test or dbol.


----------



## bananafish (Nov 18, 2013)

I gained 8lbs on a 30 day run of Ostarine. All weight was gained in the first 14 days.

I dosed it as follows (in days):

1-8 15mg

9-16 18mg

17-18 21mg (this is where suppression kicked in)

19-30 18mg

I noticed symptoms of suppression at 21mg so lowered the dose again to 18mg and took 2000-4000mg bulbine per day which returned me to normal.

Strength kicked in on week 3 and was amazing, demolished previous PB's on every lift, most pleasingly added 15kg to my bench press.

This was at the beginning of this year, the first and only PED I've experimented with.

I kept all of the weight after stopping the osta, and lost 50% of the strength.

All in all a success.

Yea I don't post much on here, so what, I'm advertising nothing this is my honest experience, and posts just this this is exactly what I wanted to find when I was researching it myself.


----------



## bananafish (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay so I've never posted on here.

I joined most likely while researching ostarine.


----------



## Hercules1982 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am about to complete a 11-andro + O-bol (both from Brawn Nutrition) cycle. Dosed the 11-andro at approx. 400 mg/day and O-bol at 15 mg/day (20 mg last week). Generally very pleased with the result! Diet has been cutting/recomp. Noticeable hardening, c. 2cm smaller around the waist and 5-10% strength increase on most exercises. Especially the strength increase surprised me on the positive side. This has been a very good 1st cycle, and I am looking very much forward to running O-bol again for a lean bulk cycle.


----------

